

Pure CSS Animated Slide Toggle - hazelnut
http://jsfiddle.net/joshnh/evePU/show/

======
hazelnut
[webkit only]: [http://dribbble.com/shots/583780-Pure-CSS-Animated-Slide-
Tog...](http://dribbble.com/shots/583780-Pure-CSS-Animated-Slide-Toggle)

